# hello



## abo_magdy (6 mo ago)

Dear All
I just accepted an offer for ADNOC group company.I have been told my agent Security clearance process has been started as per UAE job requirement.
What is this security clearance?What does they check?

How long it takes for completion of this security check?My original degree certificate is required for this process?


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

abo_magdy said:


> Dear All
> I just accepted an offer for ADNOC group company.I have been told my agent Security clearance process has been started as per UAE job requirement.
> What is this security clearance?What does they check?
> 
> How long it takes for completion of this security check?My original degree certificate is required for this process?


UAE Security Clearance checks involve checks with security agencies in your home country and other agencies like Interpol etc to make sure you have a clean past. It can be a very very slow process which ADNOC have no control over (checks are done by a third party UAE Gov't dept). When I was hired by ADNOC Onshore it took 7 months to get my security checks done but they are usually done within 1-4 months. I suggest you don't quit your current job until you have got your security clearance.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh and ADNOC will also advertise your role on an Abu Dhabi Gov't job website as part of the hiring process for expats but don't worry this is just a formality.


----------

